
Tool to build rust structs to parse given JSON - IceyEC
https://rusty-json.herokuapp.com/
======
IceyEC
I built this a couple of days ago to deal with parsing complex JSON in Rust.
Comments / suggestions / bugs / pull requests welcome!

~~~
kibwen
Are you also aware of Serde?
[https://crates.io/crates/serde](https://crates.io/crates/serde)

It's generally preferred over rustc_serialize (which is sort of only intended
for use by the compiler itself).

~~~
IceyEC
Serde is great if you're running on nightly

